# John Williams - Sith CD



## FilmComposerZ (Apr 6, 2005)

Just found out this from http://www.johnwilliams.org/

"The soundtrack album for Revenge of the Sith is scheduled to be released by Sony Classical on Tuesday, May 3. Each CD will be packaged with a 70-minute DVD, called Star Wars: A Musical Journey, featuring music videos created from footage from all six Star Wars films"


Exciting!!!
:D :D


----------



## Sicmu (Apr 6, 2005)

May I add this link :

*Episode III Clip examples Online*

Sounds very classical, almost Puccini


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 6, 2005)

There's also a one minute clip from a track called "Grievous talks to lord Sidious" out there somewhere. Sorry I don't have the link. :s


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 6, 2005)

Cool, I think it's really be something. The footage and dialog I've seen sofar tells me it's going to be pretty dark and heavy. Maybe even darker than Empire. A good month to go and it's time!

The saga is now complete on the screen and musically!

Cheers,


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 8, 2005)

The music sounds cool - the Jango's Escape cue in Episode II is one of my favorites - incredibly dissonant but somehow cohesive and descriptive of onscreen events.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 17, 2005)

I'll never take Filmtracks reviews seriously after they rated Nightmare Before Christmas with 3 stars.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 17, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I'll never take Filmtracks reviews seriously after they rated Nightmare Before Christmas with 3 stars.



He he. True I don't always agree with what they say either. But they usually back up their opinions with well thought out arguments.

I think the JW review above is pretty insightful.

Steve


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 20, 2005)

When Lucas first started this it was to be 9 episodes. Anyone here if there will be a "7,8, and9"? I am looking forward to how JW handles this dark theme (I think he will not 'overdue' - we shall see.)

Rob


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 20, 2005)

Rob you don't have the score yet? :o


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 20, 2005)

I thought it was being release May2. Any direct links to samples of it? The one above doesn't get me there :cry:


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 20, 2005)

A lot of us have the whole soundtrack which was leaked. Unfortunately I don't know how you can get the score now as it seems to have been taken down. For a brief glimpse of the score I guess you could go to http://www.filmtracks.com/titles/revenge_sith.html and they have a few short clips including a clip from my favourite track "Anakin's dark deeds"! Hope you don't mind it being in realplayer though... :?


----------



## choc0thrax (May 1, 2005)

I think people fell in love with the old scores and don't like change.  Personally I like darker stuff and with choirs!! Hmmm someone just posted a cool Episode 3 music video on IRC. http://pdl.stream.aol.com/aol/us/moviefone/movies/2004/lucasfilm/hyperspace/epiii_music_video_480_dl.mov (http://pdl.stream.aol.com/aol/us/movief ... 480_dl.mov)


----------



## choc0thrax (May 2, 2005)

Ahhhh I can't wait for tomorrow when the score goes on sale! I want that DVD that coems with it. Gonna get that and NIN new album that also comes out tomorrow!


----------



## KevinKauai (May 11, 2005)

Revisionism, Lucas-style: [1] In the beginning it was just "Star Wars". [2] Then, it came out that "Star Wars" was part 4 of a 9-part series. [3] Plans for 5 and 6 were announced and Episode 4 was retitled "A New Hope" and "Empire" and "Return" are released. [4] Long pause. [5] Episodes 1, 2 and 3 are announced. [6] Lucas says that he'll be taking "a long break" after Episode 3 is completed. [7] Lucas announces that "there never was to be more than 6 -- it's the story of Darth Vader from childhood until his death".

End of 9-part series. 

Anyone seen the "Star Wars fan film" called "Revelations? A few actors who shouldn't delude themselves, but a tight story that moves along Lucas-style with effects that rival Industrial Light and Magic. (If ILM has openings, they should hire the whole lot of the volunteer participants.)

Details here. I've downloaded the DVD-burning master (almost 4 gig) and one is allowed to make copies as long as nothing is charged for them. I will be giving one as a sort of "door prize" weekly on my "Two Cents Worth" Internet Radio show -- details http://www.kevintweedy.net/2CW.htm (here). 

 KevinKauai


----------



## José Herring (May 11, 2005)

Now hold up there Coco. I just saw the trailer and while the acting stunck even worse than episode II I have to admit that the effects where pretty good for low budget stuff. I think we'll be seeing some high budget looking low budget film making in the next few years. This thing is going to change the film making world.

Jose


----------



## Jon Paouli Trapek (May 12, 2005)

josejherring said:


> Now hold up there Coco. I just saw the trailer and while the acting stunck even worse than episode II I have to admit that the effects where pretty good for low budget stuff.
> 
> Jose



Yeah, I agree. Its pretty impressive stuff. 

Apparently they're going to start a SW TV series in a year or so with Kevin Smith holding the reigns. Should be interesting.


----------



## choc0thrax (May 12, 2005)

Well I didn't liek the special effects. I can't stand stuff that looks like it was filmed on a home video camera. I cringe when I see crap like jar jar binks and other CG stuff in the Star Wars movies and this looks quite a bit worse.


----------



## José Herring (May 12, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> Well I didn't liek the special effects. I can't stand stuff that looks like it was filmed on a home video camera. I cringe when I see crap like jar jar binks and other CG stuff in the Star Wars movies and this looks quite a bit worse.



There, there choco. I know it's not the best but believe me there's a lot worse out there. I've scored it.

In the meatime for an indie effort this thing looks pretty good. The girls are a bit lame and the men a bit too short and nobody was acting well but that's just a matter of getting decent talent.

Everybody's going to be shooting on video soon. I was shocked to find out that the movie "Colateral" was filmed on video. Pretty impressive in my opinion. 

So it's the same thing that's happening in the sample community. Now it's happening in the film community and it's about time. It opens up the field so that more people can play. And if they're good. They'll make money.

Cheers,

Jose


----------

